# Final Fantasy XIV dx11 crash



## Saguya (18. August 2015)

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob bei jemand der DX11 Modus von FF14, oh. fehler läuft?
Bei mir kackt der Modus seit dem letzten großen patch nur noch ab und kann das Game aktuell nur im DX9 Modus spielen.


----------



## Xerphex (21. August 2015)

Moin,

also bei läuft es wunderbar in DX11. Gestern erst wieder "gesuchtet" 

Was genau kackt ab?


----------

